# something new



## ashish_patel (Jan 11, 2008)

*How To Remove and Add Right-Click Menu Items from Files and Folders*​ *Removing Items*​ A lot of programs you install will add themselves to the right-click menu of your files and/or folders. And most times, you have no choice in the matter and, as a result, your right-click menu can get very long with added items you don't even use. The last person I was helping with this had a right context menu so long that the Rename option was no longer visible!​ Fortunately, you can easily remove those unwanted menu items, if you know the registry values to edit. And it's not at all difficult once you know the keys responsible for the additions.

For Files, the secret lies in the "context menu handlers" under the shellex subkey for "All Files" which, in the registry, is nothing but an asterisk - like a dos wildcard, which means the values entered apply to all files. It is at the very top of the Root key, right here:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers*

Click the the + sign next to the ContextMenuHandlers key, to expand it.
Now you will see some of the programs that have added items to your right-click menu. Simply delete the program keys you don't want. 
Yup! It's that simple. If deleting makes you uneasy, just export the key before deleting it. Or, instead of deleting the values, disable them. Simply double click the default value for the program on the right hand pane and rename the clsid value by placing a period or dash in front of it.​ ie; - {b5eedee0-c06e-11cf-8c56-444553540000}​ Then exit the registry, refresh, and right click a file to see if the item was removed from the menu.
Some programs - like WinZip or WinRar - will add several items to your right click menu but all of them will be removed by deleting or disabling their one context menu handler. 

Note that the above key only applies to the right click menu of files.
To remove entries from the right click context menu of folders, you need to navigate to the Folder and Drive keys:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers*

All you have to do is follow the same procedure as for Files - either disable or delete items you wish to remove.​ *Adding Items*​ Adding Items to the right click menu of Files and Folders is also fairly simple using the Registry. It just involves the creation of a few new keys for each item you wish to add. You edit the same keys used for removing items. Let's use Notepad as an example of an item you'd like to add to the right click menu of all your files or folders.

For folders, go to this key:​ *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder*​ Click the + sign next to Folder and expand it so that the Shell key is visible. Right click the Shell key and choose New>Key and name the key Notepad or whatever else you'd prefer (whatever the key is named is what will appear in the right-click menu). Now right click the new key you made and create another key named Command. Then, in the right hand pane, double click "Default" and enter Notepad.exe as the value.
Exit the registry, refresh, and right click any folder. Notepad should now be on the context menu.


For files, go here again:​ 
*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\**​ Expand the * key and see if a Shell key exists. If it does exist, follow the same procedure as for folders. If it does not exist, you'll have to create a new Shell first. Just right click the * key and choose New>Key and name it Shell. Then right click the Shell key and continue on the same way you did for adding items to the right click menu of folders.​ Once done, Notepad should appear as an option in the right click menu of all your files.​ *Vic Ferri owns the very popular **WinTips and Tricks <*groups.yahoo.com/group/WinTips-Tricks>** email group. He is also in charge of the **Printing Tips <*personal-computer-tutor.com/printing.htm>** and **Registry Tips <*personal-computer-tutor.com/abc1/v4/vic4.htm>** pages at Linda's Computer Stop.*


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2008)

in sab tips ka baap is forum ka member hai 

thank u however


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mujhe samajh nahi ata ye beard wale uncleji roz kyun vella time pass karte hain copy paste karte karte.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/09a.gif


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2008)

Vishal uncle ko bulao.. Vo apni tricks dikha ke beard wale uncle ko bhaga denge.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 12, 2008)

But y is he using that "angry" wala smiley in this topic??


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 13, 2008)

Excellent copy-paste yaar


enticer86 said:


> But y is he using that "angry" wala smiley in this topic??


that only i am thinking


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

ashish_patel said:


> *Vic Ferri owns the very popular **WinTips and Tricks <*groups.yahoo.com/group/WinTips-Tricks>** email group. He is also in charge of the **Printing Tips <*personal-computer-tutor.com/printing.htm>** and **Registry Tips <*personal-computer-tutor.com/abc1/v4/vic4.htm>** pages at Linda's Computer Stop.*


isne toh Useless Text bhi Copy kar diya...... ROFL!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> isne toh Useless Text bhi Copy kar diya...... ROFL!


LOL


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Mujhe samajh nahi ata ye beard wale uncleji roz kyun vella time pass karte hain copy paste karte karte.
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/09a.gif


 
bahut acha likha *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 13, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> bahut acha likha *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



Thanks


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 13, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Thanks



Enticer ne beard wale uncleji ko bhaga diya


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol... i deserve to be a moderator then.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

Is this guy still there? I dont see him reply in any of his threads


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

it is a shame to copy paste someones howto articles here!most of the tips are from this forum members like vishal gupta etc.  although u may copypaste a tech news quoting the original source !


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

By something new he meant he copied something new *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

^^*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifROFL!!


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

hahaha*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2008)

Isiliye "Ashwin Saxena" jaise maha-purush ne kahaa hai. := "Nakal Me Bhi Akal kii Jarurat hoti hai. "


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

chk his siggy 

Noone rules*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
Noone is cool*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
Noone is perfect*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
Noone is good*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
I am the Noone*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


THATS WHY I COPY *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

^^
ROFL! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> But y is he using that "angry" wala smiley in this topic??


kyunki using Angry waala Smiley is Something NEW and  ajeeb

And I think he got irritated because we all said that his Tips are copied.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> chk his siggy
> 
> Noone rules*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
> Noone is cool*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
> ...


LOL *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
@gagan : He is still posting new copy-pasted tuts and giving credit to himself


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 14, 2008)

beeju kai kam dhando nathi...........


----------



## utsav (Jan 14, 2008)

Oye whatz that??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> beeju kai kam dhando nathi...........



 loooool navra thai ne bethaj hahahaha lolzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> By something new he meant he copied something new *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


 

ROFL


----------



## Ron (Jan 14, 2008)

tum log na bichara ka bahot rag kar liya.........


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone noticed?? ashish_patel has been banned...........


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah he has been banned


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Has anyone noticed?? ashish_patel has been banned...........



Yeah... maza a gaya
yipppeeeeee


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Yeah... maza a gaya
> yipppeeeeee


kya yaar, I am feeling bad for him as he has been banned.........usko agar samjha dete ki aisa mat kar toh wo nahi karta.....


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 15, 2008)

kyun bhai serious kyon ho gaye, achchi baat hai vo ban ho gaya, bahut bor karta tha. Pata nahi ab kis forum ki vaat lagayega.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> kyun bhai serious kyon ho gaye, achchi baat hai vo ban ho gaya, bahut bor karta tha. Pata nahi ab kis forum ki vaat lagayega.



    
Nahi yaar... theres no other *Interesting thread* - daadhi wale uncleji ki stupid posts mein stupid comments maarne mein kitna entertainment hota tha.


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ +1

daadhi wale uncleji ki stupid posts mein stupid comments padhane mein bhi kitna entertainment hota tha.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2008)

pratik03 said:


> daadhi wale uncleji ki stupid posts mein stupid comments padhane mein bhi kitna entertainment hota tha.



+1

Completely Agree with u


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ Hey this was quoted by me...

Don't misquote quotes and quote misquotes...


----------



## utsav (Jan 15, 2008)

Arey woh uncle ji nehi
 uski profile to dekho.he is a teen


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> ^^^ Hey this was quoted by me...
> 
> Don't misquote quotes and quote misquotes...


Sorry , in a hurry i made a mistake 
wont repeat the same mistake again 



utsav said:


> Arey woh uncle ji nehi
> uski profile to dekho.he is a teen


His Age is 18 i think ? check his profile again

I saw this in his profile : Last Activity: Today 04:08 PM 
Which means he is not Banned . He just added a user title " Banned " so as to avoid comments ?
i dunno whats happening


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Youre right... Last activity was at 4:08PM today and he was "banned" yesterday.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2008)

Hum ne hi report kiya usse aur wo BAN ho gaya.......(atleast I didn't report)....
abh hume hi bura lag raha hai......He was like a Comic Relief......I am really missing him


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Lolzz.... Dude that guy only starts a thread and never replies..... There is no fun if you ask me


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2008)

^^I agree magar thodi bahut hussi aati thi jabh enticer86 apne Comments post karta tha.....

And also when he copies useless text with his post.....:


> *Vic Ferri owns the very popular **WinTips and Tricks <*groups.yahoo.com/group/WinTips-Tricks>** email group. He is also in charge of the **Printing Tips <*personal-computer-tutor.com/printing.htm>** and **Registry Tips <*personal-computer-tutor.com/abc1/v4/vic4.htm>** pages at Linda's Computer Stop.*



Source: Look at the very first post of this thread


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2008)

haan yaar, ill miss him 2... bahut maja aata tha jab wo copy-paste karta tha...but i doubt if he is banned

Last Activity: Today 04:08 PM
and he removed his sig


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Lolzz... Saw it when he first posted this thread


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 15, 2008)

Arre yaar usne khud ko ban kar liya hai, kisi ne use ban nahi kiya, Aur photo bhi delete kar di, pata nahi kis rishtedaar ki hogi. 

kamaal da banda hai yaar 

Majaak karda hai sade naal.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 15, 2008)

He has been banned:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=getall&page=20&order=asc&sort=username


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2008)

yaar uska avatar dekhke hi g
ussa aata tha.pata nahi kis mochi ki photo lagai thi


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 16, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Lolzz.... Dude that guy only starts a thread and never replies..... There is no fun if you ask me



Agreed... It wud have been better if he wud be an active member, uski lene mein maza ata 





gagandeep said:


> ^^I agree magar thodi bahut hussi aati thi jabh enticer86 apne Comments post karta tha.....


Wo to I can do even now... create some timepass thread- I'd pukka join everyone there  




Sunny1211993 said:


> pata nahi kis mochi ki photo lagai thi




Lol... best one. Mochis on thinkdigit... LMAO: Reminds me of the chaiwala at Gaffar Market, using P990 or 900 (whatever).


----------

